# Warnung vor Diebstählen auf dem Campingplatz Polari in Rovinj



## tangarra (13. Mai 2011)

Warnung! Fahrraddiebe!
Achtung auf dem Campingplatz Polari ist eine professionelle Diebesbande aktiv, die sich auf Marken-Mountainbikes spezialisiert hat. In der Saison werden praktisch jede Nacht ein oder mehrere Moubtainbikes gestohlen, Am 9.5. wurden unsere sehr gut gesicherten Mountainbikes gestohlen. Die Rezeption trägt die Diebstähle in ein Heft ein, in das ich Einblick genommen habe. Am 1.9.2010 wurden z.B. fünf hochwertige Mountainbikes in einer einzigen Nacht gestohlen. Anschließen nützt nichts, da die Bande schweres Gerät zum Öffnen der Schlösser einsetzt. Tagsüber erkundet ein Bandenmitglied, wo sich die Räder befinden. Wenn Sie am Platz sich länger aufhalten, werden Sie von selber darauf kommen, wer dieser Auskundschafter ist.


----------



## homerjay (13. Mai 2011)

Hmmmmm....
http://www.adriaforum.com/kroatien/...n-auf-dem-campingplatz-polarin-rovinj-t66595/
Ich hab`weder Lust noch Zeit dort hinzufahren und dehalb, ganz im Vertrauen, mir kannst Du`s ja sagen, wer ist denn dieser Auskundschafter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tangarra (13. Mai 2011)

Da es sich um eine weitläufigen Campingplatz handelt und fast jede Nacht Marken-Mountainbikes gestohlen werden, muß der Auskunfschafter eine Person sein, die jeden Tag zu allen Stellplätzen auf dem Campingplatz geht. Deshalb richtet sich mein Verdacht gegen den Werbezettelverteiler, der auf dem Platz für Bootstouren wirbt. 
Er kam auch am fraglichen Abend noch bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit an unserem Stellplatz vorbei. Vielleicht tue ich ihm unrecht, aber außer ihm habe ich keinen Ortsansässigen oder jemanden von der Rezeption an meinem Stellplatz gesehen.
Und dass nachts jemand mit einer Lampe von Stellplatz zu Stellplatz geht, um geeignete Mountainbikes zu finden, glaube ich einfach nicht.
Die Bande arbeitet professionell und hinterläßt keinerlei Spuren, nicht einmal die durchgeschnittenen Kabelschlösser. Wegen der Fingerabdrücke, sagte mir der aufnehmende Polizist.


----------



## Renate1 (6. Juli 2011)

Den Bericht Fahrraddiebstahl auf dem Campingplatz Polari kann ich nur bestätigen. Uns wurden am 07.06.2011 in den frühen Morgenstunden unsere Fahrräder Cannondale und Cube gestohlen. Die Fahrräder waren mit 4 Schlösser direkt am Wohnwagen befestigt und wurden sauer mit einem Bolzenschneider durchtrennt. 3 der vier Schlösser lagen im Mülleimer, das vierte Schloß ein Bügelschloss haben die Diebe nicht durch gekriegt, somit mussten sie die Räder weg tragen. Dies wurde von einem Camper zwischen 4 und 5 Uhr morgens gesehen. Es waren alles stabile Abusschlösser.
Also aufpassen!!!


----------



## Renate1 (6. Juli 2011)

tangarra schrieb:


> Da es sich um eine weitläufigen Campingplatz handelt und fast jede Nacht Marken-Mountainbikes gestohlen werden, muß der Auskunfschafter eine Person sein, die jeden Tag zu allen Stellplätzen auf dem Campingplatz geht. Deshalb richtet sich mein Verdacht gegen den Werbezettelverteiler, der auf dem Platz für Bootstouren wirbt.
> Er kam auch am fraglichen Abend noch bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit an unserem Stellplatz vorbei. Vielleicht tue ich ihm unrecht, aber außer ihm habe ich keinen Ortsansässigen oder jemanden von der Rezeption an meinem Stellplatz gesehen.
> Und dass nachts jemand mit einer Lampe von Stellplatz zu Stellplatz geht, um geeignete Mountainbikes zu finden, glaube ich einfach nicht.
> Die Bande arbeitet professionell und hinterläßt keinerlei Spuren, nicht einmal die durchgeschnittenen Kabelschlösser. Wegen der Fingerabdrücke, sagte mir der aufnehmende Polizist.


Der, der für die Bootstouren wirbt, kennen wir schon seit mehreren Jahren. Er steckt zu 99,9 % nicht hinter den Diebstählen. Vielleicht die Leute, die die Flaschen aus dem Mülleimer sammeln???


----------



## tangarra (6. Juli 2011)

Tut mir leid, dass auch Euch die MTBs gestohlen wurden. Am besten verdrängen und neue kaufen. Haben wir zumindest gemacht.


----------



## sub-xero (6. Juli 2011)

Ägerlich, diese verdammte Klauerei! Tut mir leid für Euch und Euere Bikes! Da bekommt man gute Lust, sich mal mit einem Basey auf die Lauer zu legen...


----------



## anatelio (23. September 2012)

Fahrraddiebstahl Bikeklau Kroatien, Region Pula
Hallo zusammen
Nur so zur Info für jene welche am Infos googeln sind:
Diese Bande ist immernoch sehr aktv. Nach ähnlichem Muster wurden uns im September 2012 2 teure Bikes gestohlen. Wir wollten uns nach den Bikeferien in den Alpen am Strand erholen, was der einzige Grund war die teuren Räder mitzunehmen. Ein Fehler!!

Unsere Räder wurden auf dem Camping Indije gestohlen. Ausgekundschaftet 100% vom Brötchenmann der Tags zuvor zufällig vorbei kam. In der Nacht dann starker Regen der aufs WoModach geprasselt hat und die Jungs konnten in aller Ruhe Schlösser kappen und tschüss.
Die Campingverwaltung interessierte sich einen S.... dafür und meinte nur das könne eben passieren!!!! Dabei werden auf diesem Camping anscheinend immer wieder Bikes geklaut, laut Camp-Nachbar sogar auch Schlauchboote inkl Motor etc... Eine Warnung wäre doch angebracht gewesen, aber die stecken sicher alle unter einer Decke, zumal der Platz ja "bewacht" sein sollte. Eh ein Witz.

Also, lasst eure tollen Bkes zu Hause und kommt mit Omas Klapprad.....

Grüsse an alle

Claudio


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (23. September 2012)

anatelio schrieb:


> Also, lasst eure tollen Bkes zu Hause und kommt mit Omas Klapprad.....


... oder verbringt den Urlaub anderswo. Das ist zwar nicht kurzfristig wirksam, aber mittelfristig zieht es bestimmt.
Solang die Ausbeute hoch genug ist, dürfte sich wenig ändern (d.h. ich stelle der Region keine günstige Sozialprognose aus).


----------



## achimrotwild (23. September 2012)

hi,
meins wurde auch diesen sommer geklaut....................anderswo.

will heissen, bikes werden überall geklaut.

also verstecken oder einschliessen und nie aus den augen lassen.

leichter gesagt wie getan. vielleicht sollte die bikeindustrie sich etwas einfallen lassen mit einer unverkennbaren ID nummer oder GPS sender, damit die diebe noch am gleichen tag verhaftet werden können.

noch ein tip: im abgesperrten PKW sind die Bikes nicht versichert.
zusatzversicherung in der hausrat verhandeln und abschliessen und behaupten es ist während einer tour weggekommen.
sonst zahlen die nicht.


----------



## KB-Miller (25. September 2012)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> hi,
> noch ein tip: im abgesperrten PKW sind die Bikes nicht versichert.
> zusatzversicherung in der hausrat verhandeln und abschliessen und behaupten es ist während einer tour weggekommen.
> sonst zahlen die nicht.



Ich hoffe, Dir ist klar, dass Du in einem öffentlichen Forum zur Begehung einer Straftat aufrufst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racing_basti (26. September 2012)

achimrotwild schrieb:


> hi,
> och ein tip: im abgesperrten PKW sind die Bikes nicht versichert.



das kommt ganz auf die versicherung drauf an


----------



## trhaflhow (27. September 2012)

racing_basti schrieb:


> das kommt ganz auf die versicherung drauf an




Genau
Meine sind im abgesperrten Auto versichert, wenn ich noch ein Schloss um die Bikes habe- so steht es in meinen Versicherungsunterlagen. Das habe ich aber extra ausgehandelt.

Es gibt auch Schlösser die, wenn sie bewegt werden Alarm geben zur Abschreckung und beim durchtrennen richtig laut werden
Der bewegungsmodus ist schon laut. Wir haben uns da mal nachts um 3h auf dem Camping den Zorn der Nachbarn zugezogen. Ev war's nur ein Tier, das an die Räder gestoßen ist. Egal sie waren am nächsten Tag noch da*

http://www.amazon.de/VisorTech-OB-0...Stahlschloß/dp/B000PCH55G/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1


----------



## Tommy2012 (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
auch uns sind zwei nagelneue MTB´s (Canyon und Haibike) geklaut worden.
Aber nicht in Polari, sondern abgeschlossen an der Hafenpromenade in Rovinj.
Alles war sehr belebt, aber keiner hat was bemerkt. Ich wünsche keinem das Gefühl, was man da durchmacht, insbesondere wenn das Bike des Kindes gestohlen wird, was er erst geschenkt bekommen hatte und verständlicher Weise geliebt hatte.
Bei der Polizei tagsdrauf war eine Farce und wir haben bis heute keine Antwort bekommen auf spätere EMAIL´S wegen Rahmennummer, Rechnung und Bildern. Eine Aufkärungsquote von 50-60 % hat der Kommissar uns weissmachen wollen, wenn er mind. die Rahmennummer bekommt....
Zu Polari ist noch folgendes zu sagen: Zunächst waren wir im hinteren FKK-Bereich am Ende des CP gestanden. Nachts waren plötzlich dunkel gekleidete Männer mit Taschenlampen zu sehen. Wir wissen nicht ob das Security war oder vielleicht die in Foren angesprochenen Auskuntschafter oder Diebe. Jedenfalls haben die mitbekommen das wir wach waren und es ist nichts geklaut worden. Wir sind dann tagsdrauf umgezogen und haben immer alles verdeckt abgeschlossen. Hat uns halt wegen Rovinj auch nicht gerettet.

Ich suche halt immer noch nach Hinweisen in der Hoffnung die Bikes wieder  zurückzubekommen. Vielleicht hat jemand irgendwelche Tipps!?

Viele Grüße an alle weiteren Leidensgenossen


----------



## dinamo79 (2. November 2012)

keinTrinkwasser schrieb:


> ... oder verbringt den Urlaub anderswo. Das ist zwar nicht kurzfristig wirksam, aber mittelfristig zieht es bestimmt.
> Solang die Ausbeute hoch genug ist, dürfte sich wenig ändern (d.h. *ich stelle der Region keine günstige Sozialprognose aus*).


 
Ach, keine Sorge, mit der Auflockerung der Visa-Pflicht - ob diese nun tatsächlich wieder ausgesetzt wird, ist aufgrund der masslosen Übertoleranz unserer EU-Abgeordneter zu bezweifeln - wirst du solche "Sozialprognosen" auch bald in Deutschland stellen können.

Ich möchte keineswegs vorurteilbehaftet oder rassistisch klingen, aber viele dieser Diebesbanden in Kroatien stammen aus den östlichen Nachbarländern und überwintern nun dank gesicherter Asyl-Unterstützung auch vermehrt in Deutschland. Ich schätze, die Volkszugehörigkeit dieser Gruppen muss nicht explizit erwähnt werden.


----------



## dinamo79 (2. November 2012)

anatelio schrieb:


> Fahrraddiebstahl Bikeklau Kroatien, Region Pula
> Hallo zusammen
> ...Die Campingverwaltung interessierte sich einen S.... dafür und meinte nur das könne eben passieren!!!! Dabei werden auf diesem Camping anscheinend immer wieder Bikes geklaut, laut Camp-Nachbar sogar auch Schlauchboote inkl Motor etc... Eine Warnung wäre doch angebracht gewesen, *aber die stecken sicher alle unter einer Decke*, zumal der Platz ja "bewacht" sein sollte. Eh ein Witz.
> 
> ...


 
Das die Verwaltung mit diesen Diebesbanden unter einer Decke steckt, ist eher zu bezweifeln, da es sich bei diesen in den meisten Fällen - wie oben beschrieben - selten um Einheimische handelt.
Eine Warnung wäre jedoch, da pflichte ich dir bei, sehr angebracht. Auch würde ich mir wünschen, dass die Polizei mehr Präsenz zeigt und den einschlägigen Volksgruppen mehr auf die Finger schaut, aufgrund der für den EU-Beitritt verlangten "political correctness" gegenüber Minderheiten ist davon derzeit in Kroatien jedoch eher nicht auszugehen ... leider!


----------



## McNulty (3. November 2012)

dinamo79 schrieb:


> Ach, keine Sorge, mit der Auflockerung der Visa-Pflicht - ob diese nun tatsächlich wieder ausgesetzt wird, ist aufgrund der masslosen Übertoleranz unserer EU-Abgeordneter zu bezweifeln - wirst du solche "Sozialprognosen" auch bald in Deutschland stellen können.
> 
> Ich möchte keineswegs vorurteilbehaftet oder rassistisch klingen, aber viele dieser Diebesbanden in Kroatien stammen aus den östlichen Nachbarländern und überwintern nun dank gesicherter Asyl-Unterstützung auch vermehrt in Deutschland. Ich schätze, die Volkszugehörigkeit dieser Gruppen muss nicht explizit erwähnt werden.


 
 Oh Mann, jetzt auch der Mist hier im Forum. Ich hab überlegt ob es eine Reaktion wert ist - natürlich nicht - ich trete aus deiner "Volkszugehörigkeit" aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxi1146 (4. März 2018)

Ich grabe das Thema mal wieder aus.
Fahren in den Sommerferien zu dem genannten Campingplatz.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen, ob es immer noch vermehrt zu solchen Diebstählen kommt?


----------



## NobbyRalph (6. März 2018)

Man ist nirgends sicher vor derlei Bösewichten, aber wenn man schon explizit von einer speziellen Gegend vermehrt sowas mitbekommt, kann man so eine Region nur durch Abwesenheit "strafen". Dort dann hinzufahren und seine schwerverdiente Kohle auf überteuerten Massen-Abfertigungs-Plätzen zu verbraten - mitsamt großem Risiko, dass man ohne seine Bikes wieder heimfährt, ist m.M.n. nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (6. März 2018)

Hast du auch Antworten auf die Frage über deinem Beitrag oder wolltest du halt mal wieder was schreiben?


----------



## Maxi1146 (6. März 2018)

NobbyRalph schrieb:


> Man ist nirgends sicher vor derlei Bösewichten, aber wenn man schon explizit von einer speziellen Gegend vermehrt sowas mitbekommt, kann man so eine Region nur durch Abwesenheit "strafen". Dort dann hinzufahren und seine schwerverdiente Kohle auf überteuerten Massen-Abfertigungs-Plätzen zu verbraten - mitsamt großem Risiko, dass man ohne seine Bikes wieder heimfährt, ist m.M.n. nicht unbedingt nötig.


Okay........naja.........
Würde einfach nur gerne wissen, ob es explizit auf diesem Campingplatz immer noch zu solchen Vorfällen kommt?
Vor Bösen Buben ist man nie sicher


----------



## canyon2 (26. Mai 2018)

Maxi1146 schrieb:


> Okay........naja.........
> Würde einfach nur gerne wissen, ob es explizit auf diesem Campingplatz immer noch zu solchen Vorfällen kommt?
> Vor Bösen Buben ist man nie sicher


Ja, leider wird immer noch geklaut.... aktuell Fahrräder und sportliche Kleidung. Leider keine Wahrnung aus der Rezeption nach diesen Vorfällen.


----------



## on any sunday (26. Mai 2018)

canyon2 schrieb:


> Leider keine Wahrnung aus der Rezeption nach diesen Vorfällen.



Wie? Die sagen nichts oder haben ein Schild "Vorsicht, auf unserem Campingplatz wird geklaut. Herzlich willkommen" angebracht? Sehr merkwürdig.


----------

